# Next cycle Ideas



## Beefcake (May 8, 2012)

I am finishing up with a deca/test e cycle for about 14 weeks and looking forward to my next cycle already.  Not sure if I should run another test e/deca cycle or try something new.  I ran test e at 600 and deca at 500 with virtually no sides.  Also ran an ai and HCG thoughout.  Should I run test e and masteron this time or should I try tren?  I would also like to run some dbol to kickstart it.  Any input would be great.


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 8, 2012)

My buddy is getting ready to try test E 750 mast E 400 for 15 weeks. He's going for a lean bulk and I'm guessing he's gonna blow up! I'll let you know how it goes for him but it's something to consider. I absolutely love Mast!!


----------



## Beefcake (May 8, 2012)

With my current cycle it seemed like it took forever for the test and deca to kick in.  About 9 weeks then before you know it, it's over.  (unless my stuff is underdosed or weak) How long does it take Mast to kick in?  A lean bulk is what I'm looking for, with pinning twice a week.


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 8, 2012)

The mast will kick in way quicker than deca. The deca ester has a long ass half life that I'm not very fond of! I will kickstart deca with NPP from now on. With the test a little higher you will start to feel that a little sooner as well.


----------



## Beefcake (May 8, 2012)

How long does it take the mast to kick in and can you shoot twice a week with it?


----------



## LeanHerm (May 9, 2012)

Sure you can if its mast e.  There's esters with mast as well


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 9, 2012)

all gear kicks in right away bro...but you dont notice it for a few weeks....any enanthate ester takes 4-6 weeks to notice. You cant get a leaner bulk then test/tren lol Mast is fukin amazing though and nothing wrong with throwing that in with test/tren....run your test at a lower dosage like 250


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 9, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> all gear kicks in right away bro...but you dont notice it for a few weeks....any enanthate ester takes 4-6 weeks to notice. You cant get a leaner bulk then test/tren lol Mast is fukin amazing though and nothing wrong with throwing that in with test/tren....run your test at a lower dosage like 250



Thats my next cycle but I don't think it's a good idea for him to run 2 new compounds that he's not familiar with. Tren is the shit but you've gotta be ready for it.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 9, 2012)

what are your goals for this next run.....that will play into compound choice big time


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 9, 2012)

Hard2Gain said:


> Thats my next cycle but I don't think it's a good idea for him to run 2 new compounds that he's not familiar with. Tren is the shit but you've gotta be ready for it.



This is true but mast really doesnt cause any sides except for a constant boner. It doesn't aromatize and doesn't cause prolactin issues....so an ai would basically take care of it...I treat it almost like I treat test


----------



## Beefcake (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.  I'm not sure if I'm ready for the tren/test mix yet.  I've heard a lot of horror stories about it on here and on ology.  My goals are to build muscle and get some more definition in my muscles.  I read that with tren diet does not have to be 100% on, but I'm sure it helps with any AAS.  I also researched mast and I am definitely leaning that way.  Cobra what do you mean by a 24/7 boner?  I'm as horney as a toad with test/deca right now and I work in a business environment so I don't want to walk around like I'm on viagra all day.  Also what is NPP?  Is that a different form of deca?  Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## cokezero (May 10, 2012)

what kind of gains did you get off your test deca cycle. You said it may have been uderdosed. what lab is it?


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 10, 2012)

Beefcake said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys.  I'm not sure if I'm ready for the tren/test mix yet.  I've heard a lot of horror stories about it on here and on ology.  My goals are to build muscle and get some more definition in my muscles.  I read that with tren diet does not have to be 100% on, but I'm sure it helps with any AAS.  I also researched mast and I am definitely leaning that way.  Cobra what do you mean by a 24/7 boner?  I'm as horney as a toad with test/deca right now and I work in a business environment so I don't want to walk around like I'm on viagra all day.  Also what is NPP?  Is that a different form of deca?  Thanks for the help guys.



lol mast makes you very horny and mixed with tren you will be jacking off to gay porn...or atleast I do lol

Bro listen...I dont know why people keep talking about these horror stories...the night sweats, insomnia, vivid dreams (which are actually bad ass), are all sides that are doable. Your running a 19 nor now so whats wrong with another 19nor? As long as you know what your doing you would be fine. Im not trying to push tren here, Im just saying....I hate it when guys talk bad on tren...its not like its lethal bahaha


----------



## Beefcake (May 10, 2012)

I got it from my uncles domestic line.  As far as results go I went down one belt size, increase in muscle mass and strength, but havent' weighed myself recently.  I also had a rotator cuff injury around week 7 that kept me from doing heavy flat bench and inclines.  Last flat bench was 320 which is a new high for me, but it aggravated my shoulder again.  I have one more week of deca left and then two weeks of test e, so I'm hping on more gains to come.  I did a great leg workout yesterday and for once I'm actually sore--you know jello legs.  

I also read that masteron is good for those with a low body fat %.  If I were to guess I'm around 17-18%.  So would this be a good choice or not?

I was thinking of starting my next cycle with dbol and ending with some var.  Any input?


----------



## Beefcake (May 10, 2012)

How long does it take Tren to kick in and could I still start with a kick of dbol?  I'm dying to try dbol.  As far as night sweats go, not a big deal for me.  I have two fans going on me to sleep anyway.  (shift work).  I've read that tren is the best AAS out there as far as pure muscle gains go. So if I did this for a next cycle would a 600 test e/400 tren be good?  Can tren be shot twice a week too?  I know too many questions at once right.


----------



## mike4563 (May 10, 2012)

Beefcake said:


> How long does it take Tren to kick in and could I still start with a kick of dbol?  I'm dying to try dbol.  As far as night sweats go, not a big deal for me.  I have two fans going on me to sleep anyway.  (shift work).  I've read that tren is the best AAS out there as far as pure muscle gains go. So if I did this for a next cycle would a 600 test e/400 tren be good?  Can tren be shot twice a week too?  I know too many questions at once right.



I'm like you, I've always got about 50 questions haha. I can't really help you out, I'm still learning myself.

I've heard all the horror stories about tren too, but it sounds like its pretty much the best thing out there if you can live with the sides. I also hear that for first time tren users tren-a is the way to go, but that means pinning ed or eod I think. 

just out of interest, when will you be starting this cycle?


----------



## Beefcake (May 10, 2012)

Not going to start for at least 14 weeks, PCT time starting soon.  Because of financial reasons I may have to stock up now though.  Just doing my research now to see what I should get.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 10, 2012)

Beefcake said:


> How long does it take Tren to kick in and could I still start with a kick of dbol?  I'm dying to try dbol.  As far as night sweats go, not a big deal for me.  I have two fans going on me to sleep anyway.  (shift work).  I've read that tren is the best AAS out there as far as pure muscle gains go. So if I did this for a next cycle would a 600 test e/400 tren be good?  Can tren be shot twice a week too?  I know too many questions at once right.



I usually notice trten around week 3 or 4. You could def kickstart with dbol, might want to get that shoulder rehabed though. If you decide to go that route then test 250 tren 400 would be a good idea.

You could also run the last 6-8 weeks of your cycle with var if you wanted as well


----------



## mike4563 (May 10, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I usually notice trten around week 3 or 4. You could def kickstart with dbol, might want to get that shoulder rehabed though. If you decide to go that route then test 250 tren 400 would be a good idea.
> 
> You could also run the last 6-8 weeks of your cycle with var if you wanted as well



Dont mind if I do. Would that be around a 12-15week? Tren a or e at 400?


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 10, 2012)

The length is up to you mike but 12-15 is decent. I prefer tren e for sure. I also always run my test for a few weeks more then any 19-nor to help aid in recovery


----------



## mike4563 (May 10, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> The length is up to you mike but 12-15 is decent. I prefer tren e for sure. I also always run my test for a few weeks more then any 19-nor to help aid in recovery



Thanks man. might just bite the bullet and go for it. 

Looking good by the way brother, i remember you from ology a while back when i did my first cycle.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 11, 2012)

mike4563 said:


> Thanks man. might just bite the bullet and go for it.
> 
> Looking good by the way brother, i remember you from ology a while back when i did my first cycle.



well you will laugh when I tell you that I wish I looked like that again lol Im working my fat off now...fell off for a minute. Let me know if I can help with anything brotha


----------



## Beefcake (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice cobra.  I think I'm going to go for it.  Test E 250 a week?  And Tren at 400 a week.  Kickstart with dbol 1-4.  I hating doing the math, but if I run the cycle for 14 weeks then how many 10ml vials will I need of each?  I can only get test e/Tren at 200 too.  Would that just be 1.5 cc per week of test e and 2cc Tren twice a week?


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 12, 2012)

You can get test and tren at different doses then that, higher quality and cheaper prices and better eta then your current source


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 12, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> You can get test and tren at different doses then that, higher quality and cheaper prices and better eta then your current source



Lmao colt...don't send him to someone else  cvl is test e/Tren e @ 200....and beefcake there is nothing wrong with those concentrations!

Beefcake....it would be test e at 1.25 cc a week and 2cc of Tren split between Mon and thurs. I would run the test a couple weeks longer...test e would need 2 vials and 14 weeks of Tren would be 3 bottles. Are you planning on using hcg? Any 19-nor cycle I would recommend it


----------



## Beefcake (May 12, 2012)

Yes always running HCG.  I actually have an extra vial that I ordered before.  2 vials test e, 3 of Tren e?  Not that I'm good at math but 2cc/10ml=5 shots x 3 vials would be good for 15 weeks?  Then at 1.25/10ml=8.3 shots x 2=16 weeks? (or 8 weeks?) So I could run tren for 14 and test for 16.  Is my math correct?  If so then that shouldn't be too expensive of a cycle.  Just going to wait until they get the dbol in.  Can't wait to try that out.  Thanks for the input guys.  Can't wait until my next cycle.  16 weeks to go.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 12, 2012)

Beefcake said:


> Yes always running HCG.  I actually have an extra vial that I ordered before.  2 vials test e, 3 of Tren e?  Not that I'm good at math but 2cc/10ml=5 shots x 3 vials would be good for 15 weeks?  Then at 1.25/10ml=8.3 shots x 2=16 weeks? (or 8 weeks?) So I could run tren for 14 and test for 16.  Is my math correct?  If so then that shouldn't be too expensive of a cycle.  Just going to wait until they get the dbol in.  Can't wait to try that out.  Thanks for the input guys.  Can't wait until my next cycle.  16 weeks to go.


 
Ya that sounds about right. 2cc/10ml = 5 weeks and 10 shots. It won't be very expensive bro....food is always more


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 12, 2012)

Gears cheap. Foods the killer. 

Guess I need to re read the list! Thought the test was 250.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 13, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Gears cheap. Foods the killer.
> 
> Guess I need to re read the list! Thought the test was 250.



bhahaha you just order..you dont read..your coltmc4545 bitch!


----------



## Beefcake (May 13, 2012)

*Fuzzy on the Math Cobra*

So test e 250 a week.  So with test 200 that would be 1.25 to get 250 per week.  So two 10ml/cc vials would equal 20ml/cc would be 16 shots or 16 weeks.  Good.  tren e at 400 per week would be two 200ml/cc per week.  1cc mon/1cc thur=400.  3 vials=30ml/cc=15 weeks at 2cc a week.  So to get two shots mixed per week I should do 1.5 Mon and 1.75 Thur right?


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Fuzzy on the Math Cobra*



Beefcake said:


> So test e 250 a week.  So with test 200 that would be 1.25 to get 250 per week.  So two 10ml/cc vials would equal 20ml/cc would be 16 shots or 16 weeks.  Good.  tren e at 400 per week would be two 200ml/cc per week.  1cc mon/1cc thur=400.  3 vials=30ml/cc=15 weeks at 2cc a week.  So to get two shots mixed per week I should do 1.5 Mon and 1.75 Thur right?



lol its all good bro...I will make it easy here:

If your injecting test e 200mg at 250mg per week you will need to inject 1.25ml total per week. That will be split into to shots on mon and thurs which will be approx. .625ml each shot. In this case you would just go ahead and do .75ml each shot because its easier to measure. Basically you will be doing 300mg per week which is no big deal. So if your running test e for 16 weeks at 300mg per week you will need 4800mg total. There are 2000mg per bottle so therefore you would need 3 bottles for 16 weeks and you would have left overs.

If your injecting tren e 200mg at 400mg per week you will need to inject 2ml total per week. That will be split into two shots on mon and thurs. So if your running tren for 14 weeks you will need 5600mg total. Each vial contains 2000mg so you would need 3 vials and would have some left over.

hope this helped bro...let me know if you need anything else


----------



## Tilltheend (May 13, 2012)

Testosterone Enanthate and Trenbolone Acetate would be a good combo  , maybe even Testosterone Propiante and Winstrol, after gaining some mass from the Testosterone and Deca.


----------



## Beefcake (May 14, 2012)

Sounds good cobra.  1.75 mixed mon/thur sounds easy enough for me.  I don't know how I would measure .625 out.  Can't wait to try the tren out.  As far as cardio goes I usually do 20 minutes on the efx machine before I workout with the weights.  Will tren really effect this?


----------



## Tilltheend (May 14, 2012)

Tren can take a toll on your aerobic endurance during cardio. It happens to some people, some not as much.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 15, 2012)

Beefcake said:


> Sounds good cobra.  1.75 mixed mon/thur sounds easy enough for me.  I don't know how I would measure .625 out.  Can't wait to try the tren out.  As far as cardio goes I usually do 20 minutes on the efx machine before I workout with the weights.  Will tren really effect this?



you should never do cardio before lifiting...tren may or may not effect your cardio....it doesnt make you tired...it makes it so you can breathe haha

Im thinkin of trying some albuterol with it next time


----------



## Beefcake (May 15, 2012)

Why not do cardio before my workout?  It's how I break a sweat and then I really get going.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 15, 2012)

Beefcake said:


> Why not do cardio before my workout?  It's how I break a sweat and then I really get going.



It can tire you out before lifting, if you incorporate into your routine and diet it can work for you.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 16, 2012)

Beefcake said:


> Why not do cardio before my workout?  It's how I break a sweat and then I really get going.



then do 5 min....it depletes your glucose/energy stores and takes away from your lifting potential. Cardio last weight training first my friend.


----------



## Beefcake (May 26, 2012)

*lift then cardio*

That makes sense.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: lift then cardio*

Thanks cobra, found the thread.


----------

